# Muzzleloader/late doe season overlap



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Since the late doe season (private land) starts shortly after the muzzleloader season starts, an interesting topic came up at diinner while we were up at deer camp. Could a person carry afield both a shotgun and muzzleloader during the "overlap" period? The reason being is that the shotgun could only be used for does, but the muzzleloader could also be used for bucks. I know this is kind of a strange question, but I would be interested to hear an opinion on it.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Just a reminder, the late season only applies to private land. As long as you had an antlerless permit you could have both weapons during the late season period. Just make sure you don't mess up and shoot a buck with the shotgun. If you are hunting public land then you can't have the shotgun.

You are right DaYoop, edited for correction.


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

"If you are hunting public land then you can't have the muzzleloader."

I think you meant to say "...you can't have the shotgun."


----------



## Marble-eye (Apr 17, 2001)

so regarless if you are on private land, i cant shoot a buck with a shotgun in the late season? but with bow i can, just kinda confused for a second. thanks guys


----------

